# Best Math discussion forums



## Jon12345 (Nov 6, 2004)

I am trying to track down the busiest Math discussion forums on the net.
Anyone care to point out a few? Also ones dealing with statistics.

Regards,

Jon


----------



## just_jon (Nov 6, 2004)

Not sure, but have a lopok in Google groups --

http://groups.google.com/groups?hl=en&lr=&c2coff=1&safe=off&group=sci.math.stat


----------

